
Libreboot Wants Back into GNU - brideoflinux
http://fossforce.com/2017/04/libreboot-wants-back-into-gnu/
======
kasabali
here is the older post with the original link:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14172477](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14172477)

